# Preamplifiador para TDA2003?



## Leandrito (Ago 21, 2011)

Hola a todos , les queria contar que ya arme mi tda 2003 y funciona estupendo . solo tengo un problemita con la máza lo hice mono para utilizarlo con la guitarra electrica. el problema surge que al dejarle la resistencia de 4.7Ω Tenia poca ganancia , entonces la reemplaze por una de 2.2OΩy funciona perfecto pero mete un poco de ruido la maza..

Bueno eso dejemoslo aparte , lo que queria realizar era un pre amp .sencillo algo asi tipo 2 tonos y ganancia . ya que ell volumen lo tengo definido.

Alguien tiene algun diagrama que me pueda funcionar y que sea dentro de todo sencillo?

Desde ya muchas gracias y  recuerden que es para guitarra . al concluir el proyecto subire imagenes. ≈


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 21, 2011)

Si, el foro tiene mil diagramas en los post correspondientes...

busca en circuitos para guitarra electrica, preamplificadores, circuitos de audio baja señal

y vas a encontrar de todo


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2011)

que nivel de salida tienen tus microfonos? debido que hay que ver la salida de ellos y la sensdibilidad del amplificador para ver si realmente hace falta preamplfica y de ser asi cuanto.
Si tenes esos datos subilos por favor para optimizarlo para tu aplicación


----------



## Tavo (Ago 21, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> que nivel de salida tienen tus microfonos? debido que hay que ver la salida de ellos y la sensdibilidad del amplificador para ver si realmente hace falta preamplfica y de ser asi cuanto.
> Si tenes esos datos subilos por favor para optimizarlo para tu aplicación



Así muy al tiro, una guitarra eléctrica "normal", esto es, con pastillas "normales" suele dar unos 100-120mV a la salida.

Necesitarías un pequeño pre, todo depende del nivel de complejidad que estés dispuesto a armar. Podés hacer *algo dedicado para el asunto*, o podés armar alguna etapa simple con un TL082 (072 mejor)...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2011)

Muchachos, se dan cuenta? luego se enojan cuando el oso panda los critica o gruñe.

Hay que leer las hojas de datos, cuando se arme cualquier cosa si no luego tenemos problemas por no informarnos y la culpa es la de no leer,.
Leer no causa impotencia ni daños a la salud, no se les caera el cabello, ni tendran vejez prematura(va con onda)

según la hoja de datos para unos 6W de salida sobre 4 ohms la sensibilidad del TDA2003 esta en los 55mV y como una pastilla  entrega entre 100 y 150mV tiipicamete, significa que si colocamos la guitarra directo al ampli a media máquina ya estara saturado produciendo unos horribles ruidos en el parlante que no es otra cosa que distorsión por recorte perligros para para el CI porque instantaneamente pude llegar a duplicar la corriene y hervirse de una,

Esto implica que para que trabaje bien habra que aplicar un divisor de tensión  que seria una R de 100k en serie a la entrada del ampliifcador y en ese punto una R de 47K a masa, alli ya tenemos adaptado todo  impedancias y niveles de señales

Como para este caso no necitamo amplificar la señal, se puede agregar un control de tono activo, o pasivo

Link para consultar el pdf del TDA2003


----------



## Tavo (Ago 22, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> según la hoja de datos para unos 6W de salida sobre 4 ohms la sensibilidad del TDA2003 esta en los 55mV y como una pastilla  entrega entre 100 y 150mV tiipicamete, significa que si colocamos la guitarra directo al ampli a media máquina ya estara saturado produciendo unos horribles ruidos en el parlante que no es otra cosa que distorsión por recorte perligros para para el CI porque instantaneamente pude llegar a duplicar la corriene y hervirse de una...


HUGO!!!!!! No seas tan trágico por favor!!!!    

No podés ser tan irrealista! La teoría está bastante más lejos que la realidad!!! Jamás, pero jamás jamás se va a quemar un chip TDA2003 por conectarle directamente una guitarra eléctrica!!!!

Esos 100-150mV que dije son para una guitarra normal, común y corriente, pero eso no quita que pueda dar 70 o 160mV, depende con el énfasis que se toque la guitarra...

Siempre te vas muy al extremo, no seas tan trágico con tus cálculos, que eso que predijiste jamás va a pasar...

Saludos....


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2011)

Tavo querido tengo mucha experiencia en el tema y se como se cmporta una guitarra observandola al osciloscopio, La primea vez que me paso el ampli hacia algo raro y no entenia que era, y lo peor se calentaba la salida.

no estamos hablando que sobrepasa el limite en 10% aqui se trata del 300%

si le metes 150mV a una entrada de 55mV de sensibillidad en la salida aparecera continua y el parlante quedara pegado hacia un lado en tales condiciones desaparece la impedancia y solo queda la resitencia pura del bobinado lo cual hace que la corriente aumenta más aún.

Si se entiende esto, se entedera que igualmente pude pasar con un integradito como uno equipo de 500W y si no se respetan esas cosas habra problemas y daños costosos

Si para vos es lo mimso alla vos no es asi y es pésimo que quiera que los demás hagan las cosas mal.

Y encima queres que le meta un pre, imaginate que si le mete un pre que que tenga solo una ganancia de 10 los 150mV se covierten en 1.5V y eso pretendes meterle a una entada de 55mV???? y si el prega llega a tener 100 de ganancia la salida querra llegar a 15V????  es descabellado e inadmisible,.

Lo que dije esta totalmente correcto y no porque lo diga yo, lee más sobre el tema y vas a ver que es asi

Me extraña que todavia no hayas captado que cuando hablo lo hago desde la experiencia, si vos crees que soy solo teoria esta más que equivocado y empeza a leer mis poste del principio asi te enteras de alguans cosas
Cuando una señal se recora por tener  demasiada señal en la entrada, los transistores de salida quedan conduciendo permanentemente durante todo la parte de recorte eso hace que la corriene circulante por el tiempo que dura, caliente los transistores de salida y como dije puede llegar a la destruccion de la etapa de salida, y si no explicael vos a la gente que me trae equipos a reparar que dice que sentia unos ruidos rarro y que el parlante parecia que golpeaba, porque metieron un apraatito más que agregaba ampllificación que obvio no sabian y se rompio la salid y ojo!! de las marcas más variadas incluyendo fender gibson marshall entre otros

Tampoco te olvides que es muy probable que yo ya utilzaba y diseñaba equipos basados en los TDA2002/3/6,2030 antes que vos nacieras, tengo copias originales de los manuales de SGS ATES, de esos Integrados como asi tambien  de la RCA para el caso del CA2004 equivalente al TDA2006, de echo tengo integrados de eos que ya no se fabrican más.

Y sobre los problemas de ruidos falta de masa, oscilaciones, recorte en la salida ya en ese tiempo  eran temas que los dominaba ampliamente ya que todo eso habia visto  como se ve con isntrumental 

Asi que no se de donde sacas vos que es teoria, hay que conoce los fenomenos y su naturaleza para eso hace falta conocer la electrónica desde su bases y como se comporta, saber analizarla saber entendeer los fenómienos requieren de uan práctica inensa y de un buen dominio de electróica.

De alli que me tome la libertad de opinar porque lo hago con sólida base y puedo demostrar lo que digo acá y en la china.

No salgas con los tapones de punta porque no ayudas a nadie con eso.

Has visto vos como se comporta un control de tonos con los cables con malla, sin malla con los cables uno al laod del otro, o torzalados? si ves un equipo(raro hoy ) que tiene las placas del pre una con el material para arriba y la otra con el material para abajo, sabes porque? y has visto con isntrumntos la diferencias?

Como no soy un improvisado te tengo que decir todo esto que no me gusta porque no faltara quien opine que me mando la parte.

Te pido que antes al menos si tenes dudas me preguntes primero y vos sabes y tenes los medio para hacerlo asi no creamos estos dos inútilse post que para nada ayudan al hilo y que espero y deseo que sean quitados 

PD ya en otro tema saliste a cuestioarme algo que dije Te fijaste que paso después??? te ruego noseas tan apresurado
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ago 22, 2011)

Linda cartita, cuando tenga un tiempo la leo.

Saludos.


----------



## Leandrito (Ago 22, 2011)

Ta vo muchas gracias por la buena onda loco , yo leo . Pero panda te pido por favor por más experiencia que tengas deja de repetir lo mismo . Si no estas deacuerdo ni pierdas tiempo en comentar..



Tavo dijo:


> Así muy al tiro, una guitarra eléctrica "normal", esto es, con pastillas "normales" suele dar unos 100-120mV a la salida.
> 
> Necesitarías un pequeño pre, todo depende del nivel de complejidad que estés dispuesto a armar. Podés hacer *algo dedicado para el asunto*, o podés armar alguna etapa simple con un TL082 (072 mejor)...



Tavito  Te queria decir queria hacer algo lo más sencillo posible es más tirar algunos cables ahí y sin placa o con una preagujereada . algo no muy sutil jaja


----------



## Tavo (Ago 22, 2011)

Mi comentario de hacer el "pequeño PRE" viene porque generalmente, un amplificador normal de audio necesita 1Vpp para desarrollar buena potencia. Por ejemplo, es el caso del amplificador TDA2050, usando la configuración original del datasheet. Con esos valores, es necesario 1V rms de entrada para excitar correctamente el IC y lograr buena potencia.

Respecto del TDA2003, nunca armé uno y le conecté la viola. Tenía hace rato uno de estos que rescaté de un Autoestéreo chino (malísimo), que tenía una sensibilidad de entrada altísima. Es decir, con muy poca señal de entrada ya daba toda la potencia..

Esto depende en gran parte de la ganancia seteada al armar el amplificador. Estos valores se pueden retocar hasta obtener la deseada; lo ideal sería configurar esta ganancia para que con 1Vpp el chip entregue toda la potencia, entonces ahí si metés el mini-pre en medio.

Además, si no me equivoco, disminuyendo la sensibilidad de entrada (bajando la ganancia) se aumenta la calidad final, bah, por lo menos esto ocurre en un amplificador normal a transistores (lo leí en alguna parte de Construya su Videorockola )

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 23, 2011)

dejo a consideracion el siguiente esquema,saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2011)

Tras  las interrupciones continuo con el tema

Como dije anteriormente, para el prsente caso no necesitaria un "pre"  si no todo lo contrario y ya se explico como hacer la adaptación.

Veamos ahora agregar un control de tono y se presentan varias posiblildades analicemos algunas

1_ Control de tono baxandall pasivo(perdidas por insercción)

Es el que esta en el primer esquema

2_Control de tonoa baxandall activo
En el esuema figura el 741, con el mismo esquema reemplazar por el TL071

3_Stack tone control, es lo más apropiado para una guitarra

Es el tercer diagrma en este caso es de dos vias


----------



## Leandrito (Ago 23, 2011)

Bueno la verdad panda , que pegastes justo con lo que necesitaba asi que  Nobleza obliga . Muchisimás gracias . Con respecto al esquema me decidi hacer el Circuito 3 el vox  ahora otra consulta .

Donde dice in , va la entrada al jack (En este caso la viola ) =?
Donde dice Out sale dela pata central del pote de 1 M Treable y comparto la misma tierra al Tda 2003 ?

Y Este boost sirve para controlar medios y bajos no ?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2011)

Maneja graves y agudos ya subo el que  es de tres vias bajos medios y altos, queria poner ese pero lo tengo traspapelado, lo busco y lo subo asi tenes una opción más


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 24, 2011)

dejo a su consideracion este esquema con control de tonos y tda2003, saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

Que señal le estas introduciendo?, es decir cual es tu fuente de señal?


----------

